# Harbor freight 45watt solar power kit ?



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm in no way an authority on solar power. So I need some advice on the kit I just bought. $150 coupon was handy so I'm going to get my feet wet. I have a old 175watt inverter setting around so I woud like to use it. I would like to light my home inside with leds from this kit. What battery at a reasonable price should I consider? Right now I light with 9 13watt cfls, and 1 23watt cfl. Not all at one time though.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

45 watt array really only has the power to charge a 40 to 50AH @ 12v battery depending on you location.

That would give you about 8 to 10AH (96 to 120WH) daily for lighting. (less in winter/more in summer)

I'd forget the inverter and find 12VDC LEDs. But with the cost of them you could easily buy another 45W setup. And plan on replacing the charge controller in the setup soon. They seem to be a real weak link in that setup.

WWW


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

I may add panels to this kit. What economical controller should I buy that I can grow with. Say 45watts-2000watts? I know I need to do the leg work, but I don't want to get off to a bad start.Thanks again.

Ky-Jeeper


wy_white_wolf said:


> 45 watt array really only has the power to charge a 40 to 50AH @ 12v battery depending on you location.
> 
> That would give you about 8 to 10AH (96 to 120WH) daily for lighting. (less in winter/more in summer)
> 
> ...


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Most people are going to tell you----You are off to a bad start buying the 45 watt Harbor freight kit if you are going to keep adding to it. Hey I own 4 of these kits. I bought one to put on my remote tractor shed so I can have a little light at night. 2 others I got when I bought a guy out that had alot of 100 watt panels. One other was selling at a auction and I could not resist, bought it for $100 new---I use it on my aquaponic set-up. These kits are OK to play with and learn as well as for a small remote building that needs a little light. If you are going to start building a big array you can get some good panels for around $3 per watt some even $2 per watt. When you buy the kit you are paying for the lights, brackets and a charge controller that usually don't last long. I would say if you want a economical charge controller, There is a 7 amp that would work good with this kit for around $20 and if you want Bigger there are some decent ones on E-bay for around $100 that will work for you. I feel about the time you keep adding on to your array and get the $100 charge controller maxed out you will probably want to get a Outback or a Real Good Controller for several hundred bucks. Untill then------Learn and "Play" with your kit. Later




Ky-Jeeper said:


> I may add panels to this kit. What economical controller should I buy that I can grow with. Say 45watts-2000watts? I know I need to do the leg work, but I don't want to get off to a bad start.Thanks again.
> 
> Ky-Jeeper


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

I believe I will take your advice and learn from this setup. Then build an seperate system.


PD-Riverman said:


> Most people are going to tell you----You are off to a bad start buying the 45 watt Harbor freight kit if you are going to keep adding to it. Hey I own 4 of these kits. I bought one to put on my remote tractor shed so I can have a little light at night. 2 others I got when I bought a guy out that had alot of 100 watt panels. One other was selling at a auction and I could not resist, bought it for $100 new---I use it on my aquaponic set-up. These kits are OK to play with and learn as well as for a small remote building that needs a little light. If you are going to start building a big array you can get some good panels for around $3 per watt some even $2 per watt. When you buy the kit you are paying for the lights, brackets and a charge controller that usually don't last long. I would say if you want a economical charge controller, There is a 7 amp that would work good with this kit for around $20 and if you want Bigger there are some decent ones on E-bay for around $100 that will work for you. I feel about the time you keep adding on to your array and get the $100 charge controller maxed out you will probably want to get a Outback or a Real Good Controller for several hundred bucks. Untill then------Learn and "Play" with your kit. Later


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Have some of you bought individual 20ma super bright white leds for lighting? If so where and the part number if possible? I looked at some at radio shack, and reviews said they where too expensive. I've bought some circiut boards and resisters already. I just want to keep this project rolling along. Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Here ya go.. 100 for 8 bucks!

http://www.ledshoppe.com/Product/led/LE1002.htm


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Them are cheap enough, thanks. I did notice their resistors were 1/4 watt. I have a electrician buddy had me buy 1/8 watt resistors at 1-kohm. Makes me wonder which is best for 20ma leds.


12vman said:


> Here ya go.. 100 for 8 bucks!
> 
> http://www.ledshoppe.com/Product/led/LE1002.htm


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

1/8 watt will run a little warm. Just don't install them too close to the base of the LED. Leave a little lead length so the heat doesn't conduct.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Started a new thread on HF kit

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=395631


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

KY I bought the Sun Force kit from Amazon which is similar to the HF kit. I bought it to learn on because all the parts, except the battery, were in the kit and I was completely overwhelmed with the idea of starting a system from scratch. I don't regret the $300 I spent. I consider the kit like course materials for a class on solar 101.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Panels are mounted with all day sun. Not dead on true south, but close. Charge controller showing 14.5 volts at 2:30 pm cst. Have aquired a group 31 marine/deep cycle battery used from a friend. I have 4 led light bulbs from Lowes which is 8 watts each. Also built a 5 led super bright light with no need for the inverter.

My question is should I be keeping records for a while, and should I wire in a amp gauge?


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

12vman said:


> Here ya go.. 100 for 8 bucks!
> 
> http://www.ledshoppe.com/Product/led/LE1002.htm


How do you wire this for a 12v system?


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I am wanting to run a few 12V fans off this kit for the rabbit cages. Would this be a good startup or should I realistically go with something else. I would be running 3 or 4 small fans to help cool that rabbits off. Any help/information would be appreciated.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Wy White Wolf, 12vman, Mighty boo can probably point you in the right direction. I just getting my feet wet. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Ky-Jeeper said:


> Wy White Wolf, 12vman, Mighty boo can probably point you in the right direction. I just getting my feet wet. Good luck and keep us updated.


Thank you. We have A LOT of sun here so I thought I might as well take advantage of it. I just started drying clothes on a clothes line today also. This will hopefully help offset the outrageous A/C bill.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

My dryer quit three years ago. I never replaced it. I have three small attic fans, with custom homemade shrouds at the gable ends.My attic temps are never no more than 12 degrees more than the outside ambiant temp.


dragonchick said:


> Thank you. We have A LOT of sun here so I thought I might as well take advantage of it. I just started drying clothes on a clothes line today also. This will hopefully help offset the outrageous A/C bill.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

This might be a good idea for us as well.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

*"My question is should I be keeping records for a while, and should I wire in a amp gauge?"*

Get yourself a VOM (Volt/Ohm Meter) and *learn to use it!* I highly suggest this to anyone that is learning this stuff. This will be the most important tool that you will ever need. You can check Current Draw (Amps), (Depending on the max. capacity of the VOM) Voltage, Polarity, and Resistance. Much more sensitive/accurate than a standard amp "meter".

Buy a cheapie, find out what size the internal protection fuse is and buy a box. (You'll pop a few, I'm sure) Once you remember to change the probes back and forth between functions (Current-Voltage/Resistance) to avoid blowing fuses, then it's time to get a better quality one. 

Once you know how much current an item uses, then it's just simple math. (Current times length of use)

*"How do you wire this for a 12v system?"*

You use a resistor in series with each LED to the source to limit the current. 

The above LED's have a rating.. "Max Continuous Forward Current : 30mA". This is for maximum brightness. I would run them just a little less so they last longer.

http://www.angelfire.com/pa/baconbacon/page2.html

For safety, I used 13 volts and .030 amps. It says to use a 433 ohm resistor. I would use a 500 ohm resistor which drops the current to .026 mA. @ 13 volts. By doing this, you now have a "cushion" in case of a voltage surge which will pop an LED real quick! I would use 1/2 watt resistors to avoid any heat issues. You "could" use 1/4 watt but they would run a little warm. 

Remember that LED's are polartiy sensitive. They have a positive and negative connection. Bulk (loose) LED's have 2 legs on them. The longer leg is the positive connection and the shorter one is the negative. You can insert the resistor on either leg as long as the polarity is correct. 

If you have an LED that both legs are the same lenght (used), look closely at the base where the leads go into the bottom. There's a ring (small flange) around the base with a small flat area next to one of the leads. This will be your negative connection. This is standard with most round LED's. (3mm, 5mm, 10mm)

*"I am wanting to run a few 12V fans off this kit for the rabbit cages. Would this be a good startup or should I realistically go with something else."*

Depends on what type of fans you choose to use. The HF kit could operate a few computer type fans easily.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks, I have already built one led light. I also have a cheap autoranging craftsman multimeter. I decided to soon wire in a amp gauge for quick reference.Thanks again for all your help.


12vman said:


> *"My question is should I be keeping records for a while, and should I wire in a amp gauge?"*
> 
> Get yourself a VOM (Volt/Ohm Meter) and *learn to use it!* I highly suggest this to anyone that is learning this stuff. This will be the most important tool that you will ever need. You can check Current Draw (Amps), (Depending on the max. capacity of the VOM) Voltage, Polarity, and Resistance. Much more sensitive/accurate than a standard amp "meter".
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

12vman said:


> *"My question is should I be keeping records for a while, and should I wire in a amp gauge?"*
> 
> Get yourself a VOM (Volt/Ohm Meter) and *learn to use it!* I highly suggest this to anyone that is learning this stuff. This will be the most important tool that you will ever need. You can check Current Draw (Amps), (Depending on the max. capacity of the VOM) Voltage, Polarity, and Resistance. Much more sensitive/accurate than a standard amp "meter".
> 
> ...


I would be using computer fans or the small fans like you would have put in conversion vans to help keep passengers comfortable.


----------

